# Biblical Preaching



## jaybird0827 (Nov 3, 2008)

Two recent sermons by my Pastor, from the current series on Paul's epistle to the Colossians -

Biblical Preaching #1 (10/12/2008)

Biblical Preaching #2 (10/19/2008)


----------

